# Influenza with Acute Bronchitis



## phycoder (Jan 25, 2017)

ok, I have a debate amongst some coders I know so I need your opinions.  Patient has Influenza A as well as Acute Bronchitis.  Do you code J10.1 alone or do you code with a J20.9?  This is an e/m visit


----------



## tbalasrinivas22 (Feb 2, 2017)

phycoder said:


> ok, I have a debate amongst some coders I know so I need your opinions.  Patient has Influenza A as well as Acute Bronchitis.  Do you code J10.1 alone or do you code with a J20.9?  This is an e/m visit



J10.1 would be enough.


----------

